# World at War OOC



## JonnyFive (May 11, 2006)

World at war player Recall

D&D 3.5. Unearthed Arcana will be used
The following variants are always used: 
-Weapon Group Proficiencies (page 94)
-Defense Bonus (page 110) 
-Recharge Magic (page 157)

the following are allowed:
-Racial paragons (page 32)
-Monk Styles (page 52)
-Traits and Flaws, case by case (page 86,91)
-Spell touched Feats (page 92)



Character creation rules: Looking for 6-8 players
38 point buy
30k XP (8th level) 
27K gp, 
HP is max first level then Half of max +1 thereafter
Magic is scarce ALL magic items must be approved- the costs in DMG*4 for prices. PHB/DMG classes will be accepted, 
-- must have a basic background and appearance, I’m not to pick as I suck at em too 
--No psyonics
--The complete books are available and open for use 
-- races form any source will be taken case by case
-- magic class changes
-- all players gain an additional 1st level feat


chages to magic classes
--the Feat "Magic Talent" is required to cast spells and is a 1st level feat only, rangers and pallys who choose not to take this feat will be using the CW's non spellcaster variant. Magical talent will also give the eschew materials feat.
-- Recharge magic is used
-- magic deals its Spell level in non leathal damage to the caster. 
-- sorcerers take no damage from casting spells due to their link with magic
-- starting at second level, sorcerers gain +1 known spell of their highest spell level.
-- all magic is spontanious, but wizards still have to studie a spellbook for an hour each morning, and a cleric must pray
-- bards gain 1 known spell for each spell level
-- no item creation feats
-- wizzards gain a magic feat at first level to replace scribe scroll

Changes to Melee classes
--Fighters gain d12 HD or 4+int skills, or both if they drop heavy armor prof
--rogue's gain poison use ability
--Assassin must be lawful instead of evil

New materials

-- Shadow Metal. this metal is extreamly rare. when mande into a suit of armor, it provides the wearer with a small amount of immunity to magic effects, be they good or bad. It also prevents magic from being cast at the same rate it blocks it, plus any other spell failure inherent to the armor type. the chance depends on the amount of alloy. 25% light, 50% for medium 80% for heavy. cost 20k for light, 30k for medium 50k for heavy.


----------



## Mallak (May 11, 2006)

Rossarrell Brondarrelli, present and accounted for!


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 11, 2006)

Jaceth Moralis and Asirra are ready.

Should we post our charsheets back here?


----------



## JonnyFive (May 11, 2006)

nope, i'll put up a RG in a day or 2 for them


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Yay! I'm here too. Do you have the character sheet template?


----------



## JonnyFive (May 11, 2006)

Yep, i also have all the char sheets, thanks to bront.


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2006)

Posting to readd to subscriptions.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

Templates here.

Template 1
Template 3 

I personaly recomend sheet 1, but the others work too.

Sheet 2 is attached below.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Templates here.
> 
> Template 1
> Template 3
> ...



Which is the one J5 asked us to use?


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

any of those wil be fine


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

RG is up for those who are here
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2821349#post2821349


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

What about for those that don't have characters?


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

The RG should be saved here, hopefully you can recreate it from that 

I'll drop orb in there tonight.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

FYI, who are we missing?  Who hasn't checked in yet?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Oh, got my characters mixed up. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

That could have ben... interesting


----------



## JonnyFive (May 12, 2006)

mage, ranger, bard, the fighter, and the thiefs

question is missing an KA gave a notice before the crash.  as such i'm going to open recruting for a healer type.


----------



## Mallak (May 12, 2006)

What happened to KA?  I liked him, he was _*good*_.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

Question is around, just not finding us for some reason.  Put a note in the name of the thread calling for him.


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2006)

Reposting to say I'm still here just busy this week.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2006)

Orb's up


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 13, 2006)

Grim is up sorry just found the thread! 

Good to see we all made it through the ordeal!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> What happened to KA?  I liked him, he was _*good*_.



 KA said he couldn't play PbP's anymore due to a busy real life schedule.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2006)

Rickol's up.


----------



## Question (May 13, 2006)

What are you talking about, i posted in the other world of war thread right after the forums went up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> What are you talking about, i posted in the other world of war thread right after the forums went up.



 This is the important one, though.


----------



## Question (May 13, 2006)

But that was the rollcall thread, this is a recruitment thread for a new PC.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2006)

No, this is an official thread.

The other was the "Where's J5 and when is he going to post a new thread?" thread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, that's why this one says, "OOC"--this is the out of character thread for the World at War game.


----------



## Mallak (May 14, 2006)

Rossarrell is up!


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Cool, so we're missing

Question's character.

Ferrix's character?

And a healer.

Reposting the recruiting character creation stuff might help.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 14, 2006)

its up on the first post.  still looking for my intro stuff... think its lost though


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Bard got one bonus known spell per level, Sorceres got 2 btw.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 14, 2006)

yea but i'm not accepting anything besides a healer  aka cleric/druid


----------



## Question (May 14, 2006)

? My char should be in the file someone posted earlier.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

You need to repost it in the RG.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> its up on the first post.  still looking for my intro stuff... think its lost though



 Can you summarize?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> ? My char should be in the file someone posted earlier.



 Yeah, so all the characters are together in one thread. It makes things much easier in the long run.

So, also, you can edit your charcter in the future. You can't edit in the RG thread that was posted, for example.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Well, the basic upshot is we're imitating a troupe of entertainer so we can, um, scout?  I can't remember why, and we're heading to Fort Worth while working on our act.

I think picking up on the road journey would be best.  We can discuss the exact nature of the troupe (Orb had put out a few ideas, some had been responded too before it died), as well as a little bit of building group togeatherness.

I think a few of us already have opinnions of the other characters, and that's what sparks good interparty RP


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

I remember what was happening, but I mean a summary for the IC thread to start it off instead of the intro stuff.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Yup, that's what I ment too.  Basicly, a mission summarly, and then dump us on the road.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

We have the act worked out already, right?

I think we're sneaking in the Fort to check out... some dude? I remember sneaking being involved.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

We sort of did.  However, we'll have another person around, and Orb was looking for someone to accompany her in her performance.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Are you looking for a Bard/Cleric of Olidammara or something?


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Anyone who has a perform skill better than 0, or at least has a high charisma would work fine


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

We'd be overshadowed by your amazing performances, though!


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Well, the idea is that her performance would make yours seem better, yes 

BTW, I'm bored.  Start another game JDVN1


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Oh, it'd be an Aid Another attempt? Hm.

And... no.  Later. I shouldn't be up this late anyway.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, sorta.  Weave an inspire compitence into a song, that sort of thing.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 14, 2006)

quick summary. you have been drafted to be part of a special operations team.  your current mission is to rescue one of an allied nataions leaders. you are taking the place of  traditional group that was asked to go there by the opposing nation.  how you acomplish your mission is up to you, but the noble must escape alive.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

Ferrix if you see this you need to check in at my game as well


----------



## ASuperHero (May 14, 2006)

Need a Healer? Would a Gnome Bard 2/Cleric 3/Divine Prankster 3 work? If so, I could have him up by Monday.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 14, 2006)

where is divine prankster from?


----------



## ASuperHero (May 14, 2006)

Races of Stone


----------



## Mallak (May 14, 2006)

Uh oh, another prankster in the group could be TROUBLE! 

As for summary et al, I recovered several pages of the previous OOC and IC threads from Googel cache and saved them, if it would be helpful to post them.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 15, 2006)

ASuperHero said:
			
		

> Races of Stone




going to say no to that one.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

[sblock=Divine Prankster]
Requirements: Gnome, Bluff 8, Slight of Hand 8, Perform (Comedy) 8
WOrship Garl Glittergold, and cast 2nd level divine

Gets a D6, 6 skill points, low BAB, good REF and Will saves, full casting of one previous class, gets some comedic performances like bardic music stuff, and gets a few extra abilities based on illusion and deception.  Seems fairly underpowered actualy.[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (May 15, 2006)

I like the racial books.  Interesting stuff in there.  Although, I have to agree with Bront, I've always thought the Arcane/Divine tricksters were underpowered.  It's a great concept, but I could never bring myself to play one.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

The Arcane Trickster is certaintly nice and functional, but this is, well, I guess it's not bad, but it's certaintly not a powerhouse.  I'd warn him ahead of time though that some of his bardic abilities won't be as useful, since they don't stack with Orb's.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 15, 2006)

alright ASuperHero, as they need a healer and nobody else seems interested, go ahead an runn up a char.  

mallak, if you could post the posts for me, i would appriciate it much.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Yes, Zip them up Mallak, that would be nice


----------



## Mallak (May 15, 2006)

All right, here's what I have:

OOC 01
OOC 10 (most recent)
IC 01
IC 02
IC 04 (most recent)
RG (again)


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Oh well, you missed the stuff on the journy, but that's easy to replace IC, which is probably good anyway since we'll have a new body with us 

Lots o little people.


----------



## Mallak (May 15, 2006)

Heheh...

F34r t3h Cut3 On3z!


----------



## ASuperHero (May 16, 2006)

*Hope this works!*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Verrik Shortluck Nimblefingers Quicktounge Joketeller (Rik for Short)
[B]Class:[/B] Bard/Cleric/Divine Prankster
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Garl Glittergold

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1 (2p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 2/4/2    [B]XP:[/B] 30,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 54 (4d6+4d8+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs Illusions
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +0    +2    +1    +0    +0    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 21              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4     +2  +1        +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       7     +2  +1        +10
[B]Will:[/B]                      10    +4  +1        +15

[B]Weapon                               Attack     Damage    Critical[/B]
Renforced Walking Stick (Club), 10'  +5(+8)     1d4-1     x2
Dagger, 10'                          +5(+8)     1d3-1     19-20x2
MW Light Crossbow, 80'               +9         1d6       19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Halfling, Elven, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/races.htm#gnomes]Gnome Racial Abilitys[/url]
Weapon Group Proficency (Basic, Crossbow, Light Blades, Picks and Hammers, Exotic Weapons)
Gnome Bard Racial Substution Levels (1st)
Bardric Knowledge +5
Bardric Music 2/day
[list][*]Counter Fear
[*]Facinate
[*]Inspire Courage +1[/list]
Turn Undead 5/day (1d20+4, 2d6+6)
Comedic Performance 4/day
[list][*]Inspire Courage +1[/list]
Infuse Figment

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Magical Talent
Point Blank Shot
Versatile Preformer (Wind Instruments, Dance, Sing)
Precise Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 56       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5.5
[B]Skills                                 Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                                  11    +2          +13
Concentration                          9     +2          +11
Disguise (when Acting in Character)    0     +2    +2    +4
Diplomacy                              0     +2    +2    +4
Escape Artist                          7     +2    +2    +11
Forgery                                8     +3          +11
Intimidate                             0     +2    +2    +4
Knowledge (Religion)                   9     +3          +12
Listen                                 0     +4    +2    +6
Preform (Comedy)                       10    +2          +12
Sense Motive                           8     +4          +12
Selight of Hand                        10    +2    +2    +14
Use Rope (Bindings only)               0     +2    +2    +14

[b]Spell-Like Abilities[/b] 
1/day-[i]dancing lights, ghost sound [/i](DC 13)[i], prestidigitation, speak with animals[/i] (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute)

[b]Bard Spellcasting:[/b] Caster level 2
Level - Known : General Recharge Rate
Cantrips - 4+3: 1d4+1
Dancing Lights
Ghost Sound (DC 13)
Prestidigitation
Know Direction
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light [1 Hour Reacharge Time]

L1 - 3: 1d4+1
Cure Light Wounds
Magic Aura (DC 14) [24 hour Reacharge Time]
Silent Image (DC 14)

[b]Cleric Spellcasting:[/b] Caster level 6
Level - Cast Per Day: General Recharge Rate
Osirons - 5: 1d4+1
Inflict Minor Wounds
Guidance [5 minute Reacharge Time]
Virtue [5 minute Reacharge Time]
Detect Poision [5 minute Reacharge Time]
Mending [6 hour Reacharge Time]

L1 - 4+1: 1d6+1
Lesser Vigor (SC)
Blessed Aim (SC)
Shield of Faith [30 minute Reacharge Time]
Bane (DC 15)
Silent Image (CL 7, DC 16)

L2 - 4+1: 1d6+1
Curse of Ill Fourtune (SC) (DC 16) [5 minute Reacharge Time]
Deific Vengance (SC) (DC 16)
Shatter (DC 16)
Bear's Endurance [5 minute Reacharge Time]
Gembomb (SC) [10 minute Recharge Time]

L3 - 3+1: 
Spikes (SC) [5 minute Reacharge Time]
Dispel Magic
Searing Light (+8 ranged Touch)
Minor Image (CL 7, DC 18)

[b]Domains[/b]
Trickery- Bluff, Disguise, and Hide are Cleric Class Skills
Gnome- You Cast Illusion Spells at +1 Caster Level

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Renforced Walking Stick (Club)                     n/a   1 1/2lb
Daggers (6)                                       12gp   3lb
MW Light Crossbow                                335gp   2lb
20 Bolts                                           2gp   1lb
Cloak of Resistance +1                          4000gp   1lb
Hat of Disguise                                 7200gp   1lb
Handy Harversack                                8000gp   5lb
Wooden Holy Symbol                                 1gp   n/a
Flute                                              5gp   3/4lb
40 Flawed Quartz Pieces (1gp each)                40gp   n/a
5 Acid Flasks*                                    50gp   5lb
3 Alchemist's Fire Flasks*                        60gp   3lb
5 Smokesticks*                                   100gp   2 1/2lb
5 Tanglefoot Bags*                               250gp   20lb
Cart*                                             15gp   200lb
Donkey                                             8gp   n/a
Guard Dogs (2)                                    50gp   n/a
Feed (3 animals, 7 days)*                      10sp5cp   21lb
Bit and Bridle*                                    2gp   1lb
Small Cleric's Vestments (3 different faiths)*    15gp   4 1/2lb
Small Cold Weather Outfit*                         8gp   1 3/4lb
Small Courtier's Outfit (3)*                      90gp   4 1/2lb
Small Entertainer's Outfit (6)*                   18gp   6lb
Small Explorer's Outfit (3)*                      30gp   6lb
Small Monk's Outfit (2)*                          10gp   1/2lb
Small Noble's Outfit (3)*                        225gp   7 1/2lb
Small Scolar's Outfit (3)*                        15gp   4 1/2lb
Small Traveler's Outfit (4)*                       4gp   5lb
Assorted Jewlery*                                100gp   n/a
Signet Rings (3 different)*                       15gp   n/a
Tent*                                             10gp   5lb
Wodden Torches (5)*                                5cp   5lb
Silk Rope (100ft)*                                20gp   10lb
Trail Rations (7 days)*                         3gp5sp   1 3/4lb
Iron Pot*                                          5sp   10lb
Chest with Amazing Lock and Keys*                152gp   26lb
Flint and Steel                                    1gp   n/a
Firewood (10 Days)                                 1sp   200lb
Winter Blanket                                     5sp   3/4lb
Bedroll                                            1sp   1 1/2lb
*In Handy Harversack or Cart
[B]Total Weight:[/B]13 1/2lb      [B]Money:[/B] 6343gp 70sp 70cp

                           [B]Lgt      Med      Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                19 1/2   39 3/4   60   120   300

[B]Age:[/B] 76 years
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 42 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/pc_portraits/262_12_6i4.jpg[/imager]
*Appearance:* Rik looks like a old Gnome on a cart with a Donkey. Fairly short (Even for a Gnome), he walks with a stoop and hobbles around on a cane. He is bald, wears a bandanna and has 2 teeth. To hear him tell it, the would is going to end if he doesn't get his goods to market
However these are lies, like many things about Rik.
Rik has a Hat of Disguise and uses it every day, sometimes he is a she, sometimes old, sometimes young, sometimes some other race entirely. However in his normal form, he looks like a fairly well off gnome on a cart with a donkey. He has short spiky red hair and a well-groomed goatee. No matter the environment, he and his clothing are spotless. He smiles all the time and a joke is always on his lips. He particularly likes bad jokes, the worse the better. After all, they are one of the reasons he is wandering the world.  

*Background:* Well, I guess we should begin at the beginning, since that's where is all started. Well, I was born in a village, tiny little thing that it was. According to my mother, I had far too much trouble in me growing up, Galumphing around the town, taking things that weren't _technically_ mine, and getting into places I shouldn't really be in. I was apprenticed to the local Temple of Garl Glittergold in an attempt to channel my natural talents into something, _productive_ (I hate that word, _productive_ sounds so dull, blegh). They failed miserably, and I learned some magic to assist in my endeavors. I had the best childhood ever, I think.
_Anyway_, about when I was 30 or so, I fell victim to a *BIG* prank. Apparently, Garl came to the the priest in a "Vision" (Vision, my rear end, they wanted to tie me down) that said I should be wed. Now, despite what my parent's, the priest, and the rest of the town thought; I did use my ears and listen, especially when the local topic of gossip was of my upcoming wedding. When I confronted Mother (Now, note that this is where I made the biggest mistake in this whole situation here. If you suddenly find yourself betrothed to some one, the first and only thing you do is run away. Under no circumstances do you confront your mother about it) she had the cousins lock me in my room until the wedding was to take place.
Now here's where the prank comes in, listen carefully.
I prayed. I prayed like I had never prayed before. I was a veritable prayer machine. I prayed so hard, that I think I passed out. While I was in an unconscious stupor, I had a long talk with Garl Glittergold himself. He told me that he could engineer an escape if I would do him a favor, I had to go to a village a few days away and pick up a letter (Simple, huh? _Riiight_.). I agreed, anything to get out of this wedding (and of course, the fact that I thought I was hallucinating from fear made me feel fairly safe in my divine dealings).
When I woke up, it was the middle of the night and all was quiet. I took a peek out my door and found one of the cousins guarding my room, asleep. I packed a few things (quietly) and snuck out of the house (oh so quietly). Well on my way to the town by the time morning rolled around, I found the road empty and quiet. When the day rolled on, I found it pleasant and breezy. This trip seemed practically _Blessed_ (you stupid, _stupid_, gnome). Anyway, when I got to the town and inquired about mail, there was several somthings waiting for me at the inn. 
I remember this is where I realized that I might not have been hallucinating that night. 
The Inn (The Happy Gnome, strange how some things stick in your head) had 3 letters and a package for me. The first letter was from my mother. Pink paper, purple Ink, 8 pages long and covered in tear smudges, it went on at length about how she would miss me and how I should have packed warmer clothes, ect... All the things mothers say when you go on an extended trip somewhere. The Third was in the priest's neat handwriting and was basically saying that "The jokes on you idiot! HA, HA, HA!". Apparently, there was no wedding, and there never was. The whole town was in on the prank. The third letter was, to tell the truth, odd. Some of the finest paper I had ever seen, and silvery handwriting laid out the tenants of the Glittergold Faith and was welcoming me into the faith as a brother and that there was a room already rented for me in the Inn, and I should really go up there before I explode.
That _Bastard_! He _tricked_ me! That weasely, big-nosed, gold-fingered trickster _swindled me into being his priest_! Damn It!
Anyway, I've been traveling sense then. All over the world. Maybe I'll visit you next.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 16, 2006)

Hope that passes muster. Anyway how should I get in? Do we just assume that I was alwaise in the group?


----------



## Mallak (May 16, 2006)

How about a last-minute replacement by the military.  Jacen got appendicitis or something.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 16, 2006)

na i got a better idea that for this.  you are in a traviling troups wagon right? and there were halfling and such right? heheh guess who got locked up in a trunk a while ago and forgoten about by his comrads 


yer mostly aproved Super, i just need to go over the spells from SC. also all yer magic is spontaneopus, so please let me know what spells you "lost" to get the ones out of SC.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

Shouldn't you spend more money, Super? Some magic items, maybe?


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

Question, please check This thread


----------



## JonnyFive (May 16, 2006)

Super all your SC spells look good.  just need to know what spells you lost out of the standard cleric list.  also where is the Gnome domain from?


----------



## Mallak (May 16, 2006)

[sblock=Don't Look Here]Never mind.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (May 16, 2006)

IC thread is up

[sblock=ASuperHero]

ok basicaly some time before the military managed to overtake your troup you were shoved in a chest because you argued to much about going to fort worth.  thankfully it was a trunk with lots and lots of food and water.  unfortunatly your magic and triks arnt working on the chest, your best guess is because of the food preservation enchants set on it.  mostly you have been sleeping and enjoying the fact that you dont have to do a single chore.

that work for you?
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

I assume it's all right if we backtrack just a bit on the road so we can plan?  Particularly since we're now short a druid and up a gnome?


----------



## JonnyFive (May 16, 2006)

Sure.  as a matter of fact, lets put you 2 days back at the end of the day.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 16, 2006)

BUAH, HA, HA! Locked in a trunk! Priceless!

Spell changes
Lesser Vigor for Hide from Undead
Blessed Aim for Cause Fear
Curse of Ill Fourtune for Find Traps
Deific Vengance for Shield Other
Spikes for Contagion

Gnome is from Spell Compendium
Benifit-+1 Caster Level for Illusion Spells
1- Silent Image
2- Gembomb
3- Minor Image
4- Minor Creation
5- Hallucinatory Terrain
6- Fantastic Machine
7- Screen
8- Otto's Irresistible Dance
9- Summon Nature's Ally IX (Earth Elementals or Animals only)

And what should I buy with my extra money? That x4 magic item price eliminates anything I want, and I can't bring myself to buy potions or wands for that price. Any sugesstions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mallak (May 16, 2006)

Hey, all, I almost forgot to mention that I'm headed to Oregon through Sunday.  I may or may not have time and access to post, but I'll do my best!


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 17, 2006)

I think I'll have Jaceth coming back to the group from doing some hunting.  Can I have just taken 10 on a Survival Check or should J5 roll the dice?

Survival skill check is +15.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 17, 2006)

ASuperHero said:
			
		

> And what should I buy with my extra money? That x4 magic item price eliminates anything I want, and I can't bring myself to buy potions or wands for that price. Any sugesstions would be appreciated.



Figuring out equipment under those rules drove me nuts too.

Alchemical stuff is good and not price-adjusted.  Maybe a big supply of thunderstones, acids, and tanglefoot bags?


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

ASuperHero said:
			
		

> BUAH, HA, HA! Locked in a trunk! Priceless!
> 
> Spell changes
> Lesser Vigor for Hide from Undead
> ...



A wand of cure light is still a nice item, even at 3,000.

Mithril Chain Shirt (Or Breast Plate if you want, it's light armor at that point), Adamantine Weapons, all sorts of fun stuff.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Sure.  as a matter of fact, lets put you 2 days back at the end of the day.



Sounds good 

FYI, I have a bunch of Orb Midi files (from various games you may recognize depending on how old you are), so occasionaly I'll post one when she's singing/playing her harp.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

So, are we down to: Orb, Ross, Rickol, Tommy, and Jacketh?

We're missing Question's and Ferrix's characters?


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

I keep forgetting to post it, lets start first and i will post it sometime.

Btw i dont see what you mean by the link?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 17, 2006)

Ferrix has been saying he has been very busy.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting to post it, lets start first and i will post it sometime.
> 
> Btw i dont see what you mean by the link?



There is a link in my posts on the first page that is to a file that has all the RG in it.

Edit: Here, this link.  http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=24112


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Ferrix has been saying he has been very busy.




Yep... have a big event with multiple competitions that I've been prepping for this week and last.  It'll be over this weekend.


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> There is a link in my posts on the first page that is to a file that has all the RG in it.
> 
> Edit: Here, this link.  http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=24112




I mean the other link. You posted it linking to Rystil's thread right? Or did i get it confused with something else?


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I mean the other link. You posted it linking to Rystil's thread right? Or did i get it confused with something else?



Oh, yes, RA is waiting on you for Diplomatic Immunity.  See the thread.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

FYI - Moonstone, you can't use a :  and a ] togeather in the vbcode tags.  It makes a  before it can see it as code.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI - Moonstone, you can't use a :  and a ] togeather in the vbcode tags.  It makes a  before it can see it as code.



 At least, if he does, he needs to put it in quotes.
[sblock="ooc:"]Like this.[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI - Moonstone, you can't use a :  and a ] togeather in the vbcode tags.  It makes a  before it can see it as code.



Sorry.  Fixed.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Fixed.



Sorite.  I learned that the hard way myself


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Quotation marks are muy useful
[sblock="::::::"][/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (May 18, 2006)

Ferrix, question i need your char sheets in the RG by friday morning please.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Quotation marks are muy useful
> [sblock="::::::"][/sblock]



Ewww.

I diddn't need to see your colons.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

FYI, the Seeker of the Llanno has been updated.

Feedback is required appreciated


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ewww.
> 
> I diddn't need to see your colons.



 But it's so happy!


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2006)

I think I one uped the gnome on cuteness


----------



## JonnyFive (May 20, 2006)

just a wee bit... also ASuperhero, i would preffer to make the rolls, but i'm not gonna worrie about it too much outside of important situations


----------



## Mallak (May 22, 2006)

Well, I'm back from my conference, so Ross should awaken from her stupor just as soon as I can figure out a good reason for her to have been so quiet!


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Maybe she had to hide the firecrackers she was going to use to open the chest 

You're not the only quiet one, so no biggie.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 22, 2006)

I am reserved not quite (what am I supposed to say? I hate gnomes and halflings  )


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I am reserved not quite (what am I supposed to say? I hate gnomes and halflings  )



Ate least you don't eat them


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ate least you don't eat them



I couldn't, they are all bones anyways


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, the Seeker of the Llanno has been updated.
> 
> Feedback is required appreciated



FYI, it should be officialy done, baring any other decenting arguements   (As always, feedback is appreciated)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2006)

I'd have thought she was sleeping, Mallak. Lazy Ross!


----------



## Mallak (May 22, 2006)

Lazy?  Hah!  She could get into twice as much mischief as Rickol!  She was just busy with other things, that's all.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2006)

Riiight. Things such as sleeping under a tree off the road?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2006)

I'll be gone from the 23rd to the 28th, in NYC.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

Sweet!  I claim his stuff!


----------



## JonnyFive (May 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet!  I claim his stuff!




heh goin cannable already?


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

No, I figure Tommy would eat him if he didn't wake up


----------



## Mallak (May 25, 2006)

All quiet on the Western front...Shhh!


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

Sorry, I can only post so much...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

I'm back. And there happens to be a small sized short sword in the neck of any would-be thieves or cannibles.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 29, 2006)

heh survival=imprompt cooking


----------



## Mallak (May 29, 2006)

Heheh, good point.  Do ranks in survival offer a synergy bonus in Profession(Cook)?  What if it's your favored enemy?


----------



## JonnyFive (May 29, 2006)

yes to syn, no to favored enemy, unless you usualy eat them (aka favored enemy beast)


----------



## Mallak (May 29, 2006)

Well, apparently, in this world people routinely eat anything.

Edit: ...including each other.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Halflings don't offer much meat anyway.


----------



## Mallak (May 29, 2006)

Ah, but they _do_ eat a lot!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

I guess they have high metabolisms?


----------



## JonnyFive (May 29, 2006)

being that cute takes a lot of energy


----------



## Mallak (May 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Orb looks oddly expectantly at the Halflings but says nothing as she continues to play her song.




I actually have no idea, OOC or IC, what Orb expects from the halflings.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

I figured she would think, "They can do everything else, why not cook?" But, we can't, so it was just funny to me.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> I actually have no idea, OOC or IC, what Orb expects from the halflings.



Meat Cooking skill.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Heheh, good point.  Do ranks in survival offer a synergy bonus in Profession(Cook)?  What if it's your favored enemy?



Would Smite stack?


----------



## Mallak (May 30, 2006)

Smite food???


----------



## JonnyFive (May 31, 2006)

i'm thinking hes asking about smiting a favored enemy. and in my book yes as there is no reason they shouldent if they meet all the requirments for both FE and smite.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> i'm thinking hes asking about smiting a favored enemy. and in my book yes as there is no reason they shouldent if they meet all the requirments for both FE and smite.



No, Mallak had it right


----------



## JonnyFive (May 31, 2006)

lol ok


----------



## Mallak (May 31, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Jaceth cook(survival) skill 40 at an assumed take 20 with a +2 syn off Rossarrell asking an inteligent question.




Awesome (although J5's math eludes me)!  See, that was much better than Rossarrell could have done.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 1, 2006)

+15 for out door, assumed he wanted to take 20, +2 aid from ros, +3 from orb.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> +15 for out door, assumed he wanted to take 20, +2 aid from ros, +3 from orb.



take a 20 technicaly mean's there's no chance of failure    

No big deal, it's food.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> take a 20 technicaly mean's there's no chance of failure
> 
> No big deal, it's food.



 ... Well, unless success was impossible.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> take a 20 technicaly mean's there's no chance of failure
> 
> No big deal, it's food.




hrm i thought that you could only take 20 if there were no repricutions for failure.  say like disarming a trap.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

That's right, that's it.

So you can take a 20 with a knowledge check given time and resources, but craft, open lock or disable divice... no.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 1, 2006)

I would think that you could take 20 on open lock check.  The skill description says nothing about there being negative repercussions from a failed check.  Sure, one could argue that you could break your picks or jam the lock, but those things usually happen due to inexperience on the part of the picker or attempting to pick the lock too quickly.  If you're taking your time, you should have no problem.  Of course, usually you won't have time to take 20 on an open lock check, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be allowed to.  (As I recall, Neverwinter Nights allowed you to take 20 on an open lock check -- although NN played fast and loose with a lot of mechanics.)


----------



## Mallak (Jun 1, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Apparently it ate my post.



Yeah, that's happened to me a couple times lately.  Very irritating.  These days I always write my stuff in notepad first before transfering it over and posting it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I haven't had any disappearing posts problems.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope not here yet maybe my bids for games keep getting eaten...That is why 

~to your regularly scheduled program~

Is anyone playing guard duty?  Or are we just sitting in the open without

~Rest of post was eaten by the Void~


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Guard duty. Of course. Um. Well, the Halflings would probably take the first shift or the last shift, closer to a time when the sun would be out.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> I would think that you could take 20 on open lock check.  The skill description says nothing about there being negative repercussions from a failed check.  Sure, one could argue that you could break your picks or jam the lock, but those things usually happen due to inexperience on the part of the picker or attempting to pick the lock too quickly.  If you're taking your time, you should have no problem.  Of course, usually you won't have time to take 20 on an open lock check, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be allowed to.  (As I recall, Neverwinter Nights allowed you to take 20 on an open lock check -- although NN played fast and loose with a lot of mechanics.)



I thought you couldn't because it became harder to try with each attempt beyond the first one.  It's probably up to the GM.

NWN let you take a 20 on disarms too, and that's a no-no.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought you couldn't because it became harder to try with each attempt beyond the first one.  It's probably up to the GM.
> 
> NWN let you take a 20 on disarms too, and that's a no-no.



 Why would picking a lock get more difficult after the first try? I dont' think there's any mechanical justification for that. If that were true, you could get a poor lock and intentionally try to fail at picking your own lock so no one open it without your key.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's right, that's it.
> 
> So you can take a 20 with a knowledge check given time and resources,



Um, no...







			
				Knowledge Skill said:
			
		

> Try Again
> 
> No. The check represents what you know, and thinking about a topic a second time doesn’t let you know something that you never learned in the first place.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why would picking a lock get more difficult after the first try? I dont' think there's any mechanical justification for that. If that were true, you could get a poor lock and intentionally try to fail at picking your own lock so no one open it without your key.



It's only harder for you, not for others.  I thought it was in there.

As for the Knowledge check, I said in a library.  It's using the books and researching a topic that you already know in order to find out something.  I believe it's allowed somewhere, but that's the only case I can think of.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's only harder for you, not for others.  I thought it was in there.
> 
> As for the Knowledge check, I said in a library.  It's using the books and researching a topic that you already know in order to find out something.  I believe it's allowed somewhere, but that's the only case I can think of.



It's not in there.

A GM would probably allow a circumstance bonus when trying to research in a library, but if you're in a library, you only get one check.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Must have been how my GM handled it then.  No biggie.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm going to have to go with Jdvn1 on this one, as he has already said just about everything I wanted to say.  However, I would allow the library to give you a _variable_ circumstance bonus based on how long you spent researching.  But you'd still only get one check.

However, it's a different matter when you're trying to find a specific piece of knowledge in a book somewhere.  Then it's just a search check, which you can take 20 on.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> The grins on the guards seem to get more sister though when orb smiles at them.




Is that as opposed to the brotherly looks I might get otherwise?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 3, 2006)

you were gettin brotherly looks form the guards back at the captial.  these guys dont look so friendly.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> you were gettin brotherly looks form the guards back at the captial.  these guys dont look so friendly.



So, what's my sister have to do with it then?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, what's my sister have to do with it then?




please explain. i dont quit under stand what yer saying here.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> please explain. i dont quit under stand what yer saying here.



I think you made a typo (Sinister, not sister).  Was a joke playing on that in OOC


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 3, 2006)

ah.. i warned ya didn't i?


----------



## Mallak (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't see why a "sister" look shouldn't be the opposite of a "brotherly" look!  Sounds fairly apposite to me!  (And no, that wasn't a typo.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, they work well together.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 4, 2006)

Jdvn1, don't forget Rickol's twin bonus to all his skill checks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

... Ah, yes, that'd be useful, eh?


----------



## Mallak (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey, you don't drag me around just for my sparkling personality!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't? I must drag you around because you remind me of my own dashing good looks.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Hey, you don't drag me around just for my sparkling personality!



That's for sure


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 5, 2006)

cant find myt stupid map... i'll get it up for ya'll when i get back next week


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Where you off to?

FYI, I'll be gone most of next week (Monday the 12th till monday the 19th most likely)


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 5, 2006)

that paintball thing in ok


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Duh, sorry, it's late/early.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 5, 2006)

heh np


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm out of the loop for a while, no more internet connection aside from visits to the library.  Sorry.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorite, thanks for stoping in and leting us know 

I'll be gone from the 12th to the 19th btw.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 12, 2006)

Np moon, just give me a basic of yer carecters personality when ya can and if anythtin important pops up i'll put him where he needs ta be.

ok bront see ya when ya get back.

btw i  just got home map and crap will be up in the next few days, as i need to clean off and pack up gear from my paintball trip.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 15, 2006)

So what exactly is a "broken tower"?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 16, 2006)

a giant pile of rubble.  they look like they have collapsed, probably when the fort was taken.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 16, 2006)

Wait, this fort was taken?  When?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Roll your K(History)!


----------



## Mallak (Jun 16, 2006)

16. 

Actually, 17.  I forgot to add in the +1 from Twin Trait.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 16, 2006)

How high is the keep?  And what sort of access is there for the towers & walls?  How high up before the keep has real windows?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Ross's Jump skill should have an extra -6 for speed, Mallak.

And, yeah, how high is the barracks? Does it have a chimney? It houses people, it must have a chimney, right?  And the weather, I'm sure, _must_ be too warm to be using it.  Is the roof flat or slanted? Are there guards stationed all over the wall, or are there just a few patrolling around? I'm guessing there won't be a lot of people on the back end of the barracks, there, by the wall.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 16, 2006)

the barracks and the keep are both 20ft high with flat roofs.  there are no normal windos that can be seen on the keep or the barracks.  there are guards on top, at least 4 per building.  the access to the towers and walls can be had at any of the towers through a gaurded door at the bottom.  also there are roving patroles of gaurds circling the inside of the walls.  

as you search you find small vents built into the walls, leading you to believe that there is at least one level of dungon under your feet.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 16, 2006)

I know Ross's Jump will have a -6 mod for speed, but that's something you apply at the time of the roll (since speed can often change), not on the character sheet.  Also, I think that the -6 for speed should not stack with the doubling of the jump DC for not having a running start.

Wow, that's a small keep.  Great!  I think.  Anyway, no need to worry about going from a wall, now, we can just grapple that baby if we need to.  Or just climb up the wall, although I would guess it would appear to be a pretty tough climb (DC 20 to 25?).


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> I know Ross's Jump will have a -6 mod for speed, but that's something you apply at the time of the roll (since speed can often change), not on the character sheet.  Also, I think that the -6 for speed should not stack with the doubling of the jump DC for not having a running start.
> 
> Wow, that's a small keep.  Great!  I think.  Anyway, no need to worry about going from a wall, now, we can just grapple that baby if we need to.  Or just climb up the wall, although I would guess it would appear to be a pretty tough climb (DC 20 to 25?).




The -6 penalty from speed applies all of the time, why would it not apply when you don't have a running start?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 16, 2006)

SRD said:
			
		

> Your Jump check is modified by your speed. If your speed is 30 feet then no modifier based on speed applies to the check. If your speed is less than 30 feet, you take a -6 penalty for every 10 feet of speed less than 30 feet. If your speed is greater than 30 feet, you gain a +4 bonus for every 10 feet beyond 30 feet.
> 
> All Jump DCs given here assume that you get a running start, which requires that you move at least 20 feet in a straight line before attempting the jump. If you do not get a running start, the DC for the jump is doubled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2006)

That's an easy jump check for me. 

And, for a keep that need entertainment, there are a _lot_ of patrolling guards and not very many commoners.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm sort of back.  However this connection is so horribly slow it takes me 20 minutes to navigate to a thread and post.

Still waiting on where the stables are to put the troupe's animals. . .


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry, map updated, dark gray area is where the horses are stored, and you are told that there is a outer pasture where most of the other troops horses are

twins, as you aprroch the bclacksmith you can see the wrapon racks lining the wall to the barracks.  all of the weapons are of normal quality.  from your "expert" eyes, you believe that if you used a little effort and had a chance to mess with the racks, they could be formed into a ladder up to the roof of the barracks.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be back and catch up tomorow


----------



## Mallak (Jun 19, 2006)

Concerning the "speed affects standing jumps" issue, I've debated it with myself and found good arguments for both sides.  I don't really want to debate it here in this thread, but perhaps at some point, somewhere else.



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> as you aprroch the bclacksmith you can see the wrapon racks lining the wall to the barracks




Are these weapon racks outside against the wall of the barracks or inside the blacksmith against the wall between the blacksmith and the barracks?  Also, how high is the roof of the blacksmith?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 20, 2006)

its an open air smithy, the only roof is just above the furnace and anvils.  and the roof is about 10 feet high.  the weapon racks are lined against the outside of the barracks.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 20, 2006)

So, you said you updated the map, but I don't see the updated map.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 20, 2006)

umm.. here


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Concerning the "speed affects standing jumps" issue, I've debated it with myself and found good arguments for both sides.



I don't think there's any debate at all.

Your Jump check is augmented by your speed.
The DC you need to pass doubles if you don't have a running start.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Yup, Jdvn1 is correct.  That's exactly how it reads.

The idea, is that even if you aren't up to speed, a faster person can get up to speed quicker, and will be moving faster when they jump, so they get the bonus.  So you get the bonus always (or penalties).


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

The Seeker of the Llanno is finalized.  Also known as the Seeker of the Elemental Song in LEW.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 22, 2006)

w00t Ninja Monkey Bards!!


----------



## Mallak (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, Jdvn1 is correct.  That's exactly how it reads.
> 
> The idea, is that even if you aren't up to speed, a faster person can get up to speed quicker, and will be moving faster when they jump, so they get the bonus.  So you get the bonus always (or penalties).





If you're doing a standing jump (i.e. not moving at all) there is no "getting up to speed".


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> If you're doing a standing jump (i.e. not moving at all) there is no "getting up to speed".



Faster movement = longer strides/stronger legs/other stuff that increases jumping distance.

The double the DC is the penalty for a standing jump.  It says nothing about ignoring speed differences.  Halflings have the +2 racial jump bonus to make up for their lack of speed in some part as well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> If you're doing a standing jump (i.e. not moving at all) there is no "getting up to speed".



 Yeah, the logic makes sense if you think about it a particular way, but it's shaky. Regardless, the rule is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 23, 2006)

As Jdvn1 said, the logic makes sense if you think about it a certain way, but falls apart if you think about it another way.  From one angle, it seems to me like the rule is stacking speed penalties.

To answer Bront, longer strides are a function of height, which may correlate to speed but doesn't have to, and stronger legs are already accounted for in the strength modifier to the jump check.  I don't know to what "other stuff that increases jumping distance" you are referring.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Magical speed assistance, training to increase movement, etc.

For the record, I do understand where you're coming from, but that's not he RAW, and realy, it breaks down if you don't include those speed modifiers in the way jumping works I think.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> As Jdvn1 said, the logic makes sense if you think about it a certain way, but falls apart if you think about it another way.  From one angle, it seems to me like the rule is stacking speed penalties.



To clarify: the logic/rationale I'm referring to is in visualizing the situation. Saying, "Someone needs to be able to step so many times" or "someone's stride is longer" etc--that's all outside of the rules. The rules aren't based on how long someone's stride is. The rule is straightforward.

Again:
Your jump check is modified by your speed.
The DC is doubled if you don't have a running start (20').

This means this:
Your jump check (sans speed) is a +12. Your speed is 20', so your jump check is modified to a +6.
If you're trying to clear a 10' gap, your jump DC is 10. You need to roll a 4 or better. You're standing on the edge, though, so if you tried to jump across, your DC doubles to a 20. You need a 14 or better.

The jump check modification and the doubling DC are independent of each other. How you want to justify it (stride/get up to speed/etc) is immaterial.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey, J5, are you waiting for something?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 24, 2006)

just wanted to make sure everybody had plety of time to scout for any sort of information, if they so desired.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Other than distractions, I'm ready till I get a report from the others.


----------



## Question (Jun 24, 2006)

Apologies to all involved, but i feel i need to remove myself from this game......im not sure but i think ive lost interest in this somehow, and i think this is the best solution.....


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

That was fun 

Hope that helped as a distraction for you two


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2006)

When there's no place to use your abilities, make one. 

I figured finding keys would be bad. "Hey, where are my keys... well, I'm only a lackey, so they weren't that important anyway." But paper? Much better! Potentially a map of the complex! "I'm new, so I get lost in this big building a lot."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 1, 2006)

ug sory for lac of post's, i'm operating on minimal sleep.  should have a post up for ya'll later this eavning.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

I've had a 12 hour work day, a 15 hour work day, a 13 hour work day, and have the equivelent of another 16 hour day coming up in a row, and I'm posting


----------



## Mallak (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, I'm headed up to Dallas for the 4th.  Should be back on Wednesday.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 2, 2006)

4 effectiv 14's in a row then 4 hours of sleep and a 12 on a flightline w/o shade.... i hate airshows.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 2, 2006)

What's your role in the airshow, J5?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 3, 2006)

gate guard. in the sun. with no sunscree (they said they would provide an the didn't). with no shade.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Wait, what's happening here?


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2006)

Not sure


----------



## Mallak (Jul 14, 2006)

Judging by the recent post rate, I'm going to guess "Nothing".


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, seems sadly dead.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

If it is, oh well.  If not, let us know J5.  No hard fealings either way.

I will welcome you all over to Living Eberron if any of you are interested.  We're just about starting our first adventure and have a second one approved as well.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 15, 2006)

What's living Eberron?


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

It's like Living Enworld, but in Eberron.  Basicly a masive multi-DM living breathing world, set in Eberron.

Check out this thread


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm here.  last i knew you were all forming a plan given the pieces of information at hand.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, a few of us are here, but it seems no one has any input to offer on said plan.  Maybe people are here, but they're not playing.  For example, Moonstone Spider hasn't commented IC for quite some time.  Should we just move on to the next scene, then, where more people will be interested in playing...?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 17, 2006)

My character is working on the stage. . . no reasonable way for him to be commenting on the plan IC.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, from judging who's replying here, we're down to 4 PCs/NPCs.  I think you're safe to coment on the plan, the stage should be up by now.  I wasn't sure what was going to happen in the fort, so Orb just started making suggestions.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm still around, but having a hard time making Barak sit well in the game as presented.  He's not an undercover operative at all, he'd rather be dropping explosions all over this meager little fort, he's a blaster and useless as a performer.

*sigh*


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Ferrix, if all goes bad, i'm sure you'll get full use of your... explosive talents.

and yes it does seem that we are down to 4-5.  i'll npc those that dont show in the next few days.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 17, 2006)

I am here too but i took a hiatus cause there seemed to be something I was not in going on.  I too was building the stage and IC I know nothing of what anyone is talking about.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

eh just a few ppl AWOL, and you finished the stage in no time flat.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 18, 2006)

nice plan, you have about 45 minets till your expected to start performing.  we can head to that or you can snoop around a bit more.  also please feel free to ask any questions that pop to mind


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 19, 2006)

Can I use Jaceth's Knowledge: Nature skill to find a way to disable the enemy horses without killing them?  Perhaps by gathering some hallucinogenic herb that will make them unable to run or such.

Seems a stretch. . . horses are such fragile creatures.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 19, 2006)

Considering the extreamly short ammount of time you have, no. but remember there are maby 2 dozen horses.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't we have a demolisionist? I found a use for it.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh? well ferrix is your explosion orintated team member.  i'd ask him about any thing he can do


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, new roll call
ferrix- wiz
AT - fighter
moonstone - fighter
Jdvn1 - rogue
Mallak - rogue
bront - bard

again we seem to be short on the healing.  super hasn't been on in a month.  if its ok with ya'll i'll be opening up recruitment for a healer or 2 as they seem to... dissapear easly


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 21, 2006)

I forget, how much healing does Orb have?  A bard can sort-of sub in for a healer with the right spells can't she?

I'm good with a new dedicated healer too though, whatever works.

My character's a ranger but it's almost the same thing as fighter.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 21, 2006)

bards make ok backup healers, but with a larger group they run outa healing fast.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, we haven't really seemed to need healing so far...and, as I don't plan on taking damage, ever...


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Actualy, with the spell rules as is, she can cast a pretty good spout of Cures, and she has all 3 on her list.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree with the never-taking-damage sentiment.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 22, 2006)

The wise man fights to win but he is three times the fool who never expects defeat.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay. . . I was trying to give everybody time to get things done before starting the act but this seems a bit excessive so I'm ready to go on and I assume everybody else is too.

J5, how exactly should we do this?  Do you want to roll the dice or should I use invisible castle?


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 11, 2006)

i'll roll dice, just please link the apporpriate modifiers, if yer missing any i'll just look em up


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 12, 2006)

# Handle Animal +25 (11 Ranks, +2 CHR, +12 Class Bonus on Asirra only)

# Ride +26 (11 Ranks, +4 DEX, +2 Synergy, +8 Class Bonus, +1 Equipment Bonus)

Jaceth has no perform skill so he'll try to wow the crowd with displays of amazing skill and animal tricks instead.  I believe this level of handle animal is sufficient to "Push" for an unknown trick on anything but a critical failure.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 12, 2006)

go ahead and make an in char post w/ the animals you plan yo use and possibly a few tricks you want to attempt.  i'll let you know the results afterward


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry, just got back from Gen Con 

Orb mean while is a bit nervous, so she's somewhat intentionaly silent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont' think we were waiting for you anyway, Bront. Orb's time in the spotlight is yet to come...


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 16, 2006)

wow... ok, moon enjoy yer fame  but i need ya to go back and fix your skills, as it seems the stat bonuses are off for them.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

It was more her silence since the plan...


----------



## Mallak (Aug 21, 2006)

So, are we up next?


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

I think so...


----------



## Mallak (Sep 20, 2006)

Yarr?  Be there any yarr left in this sorry beast?


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 20, 2006)

i'm still here and ready ta go, anybody else around?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, what is everyone waiting for?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 20, 2006)

Still waiting, hoping the run continues.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 20, 2006)

last time i checked, we were wating ont eh halflings to do their performance


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Sep 21, 2006)

So. . . impromptu halfing executions and then we move on with the next act?


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 21, 2006)

heh no, as you will need them in the future.  maby a notice for them elsewhere... i'll make a post in the chating later


----------



## Mallak (Sep 21, 2006)

You see?  We're needed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Awwww....


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 22, 2006)

that being said, go post before n evil cleric gets summoned ta turn y into little halfling zombies


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

It's the zombie jamboree!


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 10, 2006)

*poke* hello? anybody out there?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, but I can't see how I can add anything to the proceedings.  Is it Orb's turn to perform?


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 10, 2006)

her or the wizard. though anybody could go back up for a second round, as there was no published order


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, there was an IC update?

I've been gone for 4-5 days, been kinda hectic.  I'll see if I can't rechannel Orb soon...


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 10, 2006)

heh yep, it took me a bit, as i had to find my notes


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 16, 2006)

If it's acceptable, to keep the story moving how about I have Jaceth, and whoever's still active set about trying to disable/steal the garrison's horses or something so the story at least tries to creep forward?


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry, been busy, see my absentee letter.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 16, 2006)

whenever you want to moon, np bront.  i may be a bit slow with the posting, my daughter was born  couple of days ago.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats, J5!


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 16, 2006)

That's really great JonnyFive.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks... now go steal som horses or entrain some troops


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 26, 2006)

Whenever you've got time J5, could I get some idea of what the stables we're heading for are like?


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 26, 2006)

go for it, i'm a bit behind with the kid and the fact that i lost about 50% of my material due to a comp crash


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 26, 2006)

So. . . you want me to draw the map?


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 26, 2006)

no i still have that somewhere... just need to figgure out where-
Edit: found it, also

roll call please (seems like i'm doing this every 2 posts  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2006)

*rolls around*


----------



## Mallak (Oct 27, 2006)

*dances on the rolling Bront like a Canadian Lumberjack*


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm here!

What, you want the word "roll" in here somewhere? I'm not going to bite!

... Ah, shoot.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 31, 2006)

I think we still have a serious disconnect in information.  There are no stables on the map provided by J5, nor have stables every really been mentioned that I can recall.  There's a barracks and a forge, though, and that's where Rossarrell will want to head with Rickol, as the most likely entrance to the keep seemed through there.  However, before I post, I'd really like to know where Jaceth and Asirra are headed.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 31, 2006)

yea i would kinda like to know what door J is knocking on, cuase he can knock on the tower,  or barrac doors


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm, back on page 3 of the IC thread was where this issue popped up first, when Jaceth wanted to put the troupe's animals away after reaching the fort.  I recall a pen full of horses (also not on the map) and I suppose I just invented a stables next to the pen for storing grain and hay, since it can't really just sit out in the weather.


----------



## Mallak (Nov 18, 2006)

So, uh, we ever going to come to a DM consensus about what exactly is going on here?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope I didn't kill the game.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 18, 2006)

not at all, i thought i put a post here... wating for you to revise yer statment, as i doubt you want to knock on the tower door, were 1) the tack is kept and 2) where the guards are

what yer looking at is a picket line and a corral, though the corral is normaly used in the day, to let the animals get some exercise, or let the men train.  most of the grain and hay is just stored in wagons with a few tarps over them.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 19, 2006)

Okay, how many people are watching over the horses, and how far apart are they?


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 24, 2006)

at the moment, there is nbady watching the horse's specificaly.  how long do you hang around to see if anybody checks on them?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, I've edited the post to fit this new information.

# Handle Animal +13 (11 Ranks, +2 CHR) if it's needed to help control the horses.


----------



## Mallak (Dec 4, 2006)

So, how many folks are going on this little jaunt at this time?  Is it just Jaceth, Rickol, and me?  If so, we'll probably all go to the picket lines.  If others are along, Ross wants to get inside the keep as soon as possible, so she won't go to the picket lines.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2006)

Orb is doing her distracting thing.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 5, 2006)

i'm going to have to put this on hold till after the new year. i also lost most of my data over the weekend as my computer died horribly (mobo fried taking everythgin but the sound card with it) so hopefully i can find my hand written material in one of the huge stacks o papery doom at my home.


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2006)

It seems like this game was not slated to live


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 7, 2006)

nor was my computer it seems.  2nd bad crash in less than 4 months.  if i can find my notes, i'll start up a new one, but i think i'll change a few key points. and if you wish i'll reserve a slot for ya'll


----------



## Mallak (Dec 7, 2006)

So that's it, then?  The game is officially dead?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 8, 2006)

Sounds that way.

Count me in for a slot J5, you ran a good game up until. . . well it died.


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> nor was my computer it seems.  2nd bad crash in less than 4 months.  if i can find my notes, i'll start up a new one, but i think i'll change a few key points. and if you wish i'll reserve a slot for ya'll



Appreciate the thought, let me know if you do.  I'd probably do something different, and hopefully it will go smoother.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 8, 2006)

thats fine.... i found my notes..... in a box... in the garage... thats flooded.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, at least, I'm still around, even if it's sporadically.


----------

